# Cut a corner on glass



## ykh (Oct 27, 2011)

I went to lowes to get glass cut for my vivarium. I'm using a water pump so I would like to get a small corner cut off so I can feed the cable through. Lowes won't cut the corner for me, they said they only do straight cut. Any other ways to cut the corner ? I think it will take me way too long to sand it off


----------



## froggie too (Nov 6, 2011)

Take it to a stained glass shop. Or find a diamond cutter. It uses water to keep glass cool.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

That would be because Lowe's uses a wall mounted, Fletcher, glass cutter. It works great for straight cuts. It simply will not work for diagonals without some serious retro fitting. They don't do freehand.
You need to go to an ACE HARDWARE and get a Fletcher brand glass cutter. The crappy cutters they have at Lowe's and Home Depot are not worth what comes out of your dog. Because you won't be buying a professional, oil filled cutter as shown in the video I am linking you to, you will want to dip your cutter in oil before cutting. Any oil will be fine, even vegetable oil. Put a towel on a very flat surface, like the kitchen table. Put your glass on the towel. The towel help give a little padding and keeps you from dinging your table and ruining your cutter when it gets to the end of your cut.
The first couple minutes of this video will show you the rest. It's really quite easy.


----------



## Taron (Sep 23, 2009)

Just buy a basic glass cutter and score a edge put veggie oil on the glass where you are cutting and make sure to put some oil on the diamond edge your cutting with.


----------



## ykh (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your great feedback. I will stop by ace to get the glass cutter.

Doug, thanks so much for the video.


----------



## aledr2004 (Sep 6, 2011)

I needed a glass lid for my aquarium conversion. I just called in at a glaziers with a diagram of what I needed including drilled holes and cut outs and the guy asked me to call back in an hour. When I did it was perfect And matched my diagram to the mm. He charged me £10. If you can find a glazier it's well worth paying a visit. They cut glass for a living and have all the right tools and experience. If I'd tried it myself I would have spent far more on tools and the glass and no doubt made a mess of it.


----------

